# Should I get a macbook



## mentalmidget3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello. I am looking to buy a MacBook. Not a Macbook pro, a macbook. My question to you is Will 1 GB of RAM be enough? My primary uses for a computer is Homework, Browsing the internet, Instant Messaging, and World Of Warcraft. My current laptop always lags and my normal FPS for WoW is around 11. If I get a regular macbook with 1GB of ram, would it improve? Also, does the regular macbook have a relativly good graphics card? Thanks.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

my son loves his.

i found it difficult because i've only dealt with windows.

the folks i know that have/use macs love 'em.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

Id suggest a jump to 2GB of ram, especially with the price of aftermarket ram coming in at around $15/GB if you look for sales.

If you are not looking to buy tomorrow, wait until mid January, as Macworld is January 14-18, and new MacBooks are expected to be announced at that time.

As for WoW, on my older Macbook (1 generation ago, Core Duo 2.0 GHz, 2 GB Ram), I get 18-30 FPS in general gameplay.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

The graphics on a MacBook are integrated, so you may be a little disappointed playing WOW although it will be better than your current experience. Otherwise, a MacBook is perfect. :up:

You don't need to wait until January, if you need a computer you need a computer. You won't be disappointed, unless you want a tablet or powerful 12 inch computer, which are rumored to be announced at MacWorld. I don't personally think anything big is coming, but I could be wrong.

Don't forget to buy AppleCare for the laptop.


----------



## changjie83 (May 22, 2007)

i intend to get one laptop next year. apple is on my list. since i never use apple before. what the big different with PC? does it runs PC software?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

changjie83 said:


> i intend to get one laptop next year. apple is on my list. since i never use apple before. what the big different with PC? does it runs PC software?


Start here.
http://www.apple.com/getamac/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS_X


----------



## changjie83 (May 22, 2007)

Excellent, i check the first link is, it's awesome. i look into other forum. does keyboard and mouse control is different than PC?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

mentalmidget3 said:


> Also, does the regular macbook have a relativly good graphics card? Thanks.


As far as I know, the Macbook has an integrated graphics card. The Macbook Pro has an independent graphics card. Which means if you want to run programs like Photoshop or Final Cut, get the Pro. Otherwise, the regular Macbook works just fine. (btw, you can run those programs I mentioned on the regular Macbook, but they will run slower)

Btw, there is a neat little trick you can do with the touch pad. Use two fingers and you can scroll up/down or left/right. This saves times over using the scroll bars.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

changjie83 said:


> Excellent, i check the first link is, it's awesome. i look into other forum. does keyboard and mouse control is different than PC?


You can (illegally and with some hacking) run the Mac operating system, OS X, on a PC. A Mac uses all the same core components, how it behaves and what it looks like is mostly all that changes.



namenotfound said:


> Which means if you want to run programs like Photoshop or Final Cut, get the Pro.


Photoshop runs fine on a MacBook since it does not use the graphics card. It uses the RAM most, so have at least 2GB.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Photoshop runs fine on a MacBook since it does not use the graphics card. It uses the RAM most, so have at least 2GB.


I meant to say "Premiere". My mistake.

It should have read "If you want to run Premiere or Final Cut"... sorry.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> I meant to say "Premiere". My mistake.
> 
> It should have read "If you want to run Premiere or Final Cut"... sorry.


Ok; yes those programs require a lot more.


----------

